# Spongebob vs. Simpsons: Crown the King



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Okay, in all seriousness...i would like to get all of your opinions on what is the better show.

Now admittedly, the simpsons has an extraordinary depth to it's writing, characters, and stories...and for a long, long while was my favourite show on television. But tickle my tummy and colour me yellow if i don't think that that spongebob character is just an adorable little sponge full of laughs.

My vote: Spongebob Squarepants, step right up...










edit: changed the annoying spacing


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

I think you might hate this answer (if it even qualifies) but i think you should include ren and stimpy and family guy

1. ren and stimpy








2. family guy








3. simpsons
4. spongebob gaypants

Also, how can we forget ATHF and Sealab???


----------



## Misty (Nov 17, 2004)

Ren and Stimpy: Classic cartoon. I loved it sooo much as a kid. Never missed the show on Saturday night Nick.

Simpson: Okay. Not that into it. My husband watches and my daughter tells him it's a bad show.

SpongeBob: Great. I think it's got adult jokes as well as children. I can't wait to see the movie.  My best friend, her daughters are really into SpongBob that I'm sending her a SpongeBob remote controll for Christmas.

But don't forget the classic cartoons; Heman, Care Bears, My Little Pony, Teenage Muntant Ninja Turttles, and I can't remember the name of it, but the sience show that used to be on Saturday mornings. Not Bill Nye but the other one with the rat.

Does anyone remember the garbage pale kids? I've been watching VH-1's 80's shows. There is so much I had that I forgot about. :roll: Oh, to be a kid again.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i am a garbage pail kid. 8)


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

*The Simpsons* is the greatest show ever created, in my most bestest opinion. It's simply the funniest, has the best writing, timing... the animation is superb and perhaps the most developed animated personality ever to exist in our Universe.... The voice acting is beyond superb, so distinct and full of Life....

I've raved before but I still must. The show did die many years ago, but in its prime, nothing beat it. Season 5 dvd comes out shortly and oh I cannot wait.

Spongebob just isn't my thing, but I haven't really seen it. It looks amusing, but nowhere near Simpsons as far as overal value goes (but I could be largely mistaken). Family Guy is also excellent, but not quite near The Simpsons genius (though later Family Guy's pummel later Simpsons). Futurama is also a good show. Ziggo mentioned Aquateen above and that show is also hilarious and worthy of consideration, heh.

But Simpsons will always be in my heart, held in a place no other show will ever take. (or not likely)

~Jason


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I give a helluva lota props to the Simpsons...their Halloween episodes probably beat anything Spongebob has punched out. If you want to compare best episodes, it would be the Simpsons hands down...but overall, i have to give the nod to Spongebob.

Spongebob is such a great character. He's just one of those guys who floats through life and is somehow protected from it's evils with a shell of innocent obliviousness. He's like a naive Bugs Bunny. And Patrick! His stupidity puts Homer's to shame.

I guess what i like most about Spongebob...and don't get me wrong, i love the Simpsons...but i think why i like SB better, is that it's so devoid of pretensions...so bereft of any kind of formula or strategy to make one laugh. Like, they can have an entire episode about the stupidest little thing and it's just so effortlessly hilarious...just by being there in Bikini Bottom and watching them do nothing.

And SB is someone that i can totally sympathize with. I mean, i _really_ want things to work out well for him. I'm not sure i can say that about anyone in the Simpsons.

And Ren and Stimpy, Ziggy...for shame...for shame. Never in my life did i so much as crack a smile at that show that just seems to try so desperately hard to be funny...to be sheik...to be clever...but it's just so...so...so stupid. Family Guy and Futurama are kind of amusing at times, although i don't watch them that much.

Anyway, that's all...i just hope no one puts in a vote for Fraggle Rock.

s.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

lmao Sleeping beauty. Everytime I see your icon thingy, it makes me laugh, because I remember a lonnnnng time ago having those cards. Fucked up stuff. And we wonder why our generation is so disturbed. :wink:


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

lmao Sleeping beauty. Everytime I see your icon thingy, it makes me laugh, because I remember a lonnnnng time ago having those cards. Fucked up stuff. And we wonder why our generation is so disturbed. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2004)

why would you even ask this??

jesus

the answer is pretty obvious

THE SIMPSONS > MOSTLY EVERY OTHER CARTOON


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> THE SIMPSONS > MOSTLY EVERY OTHER CARTOON


I agree...especially with the *mostly* part.

s.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

The simpsons , Iv'e seen spongebob and I like the Anarchic quality of it but I prefer the humour of the simpsons, there is rarely an episode where I do not laugh at the genius of the writers.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

i just cant get into shows like that. to me its as retarded as watching friends or everybody loves raymond. the only sitcom i watch religiously is sanford and son. now thats quality television. lets see bart say "i aint afraid to give you five across yo lips!", or "You so ugly that if you pressed yo face in some dough... youd have gorilla cookies!"
or homer say to bart "you big dummeh!" and have it come out in the same poetic delivery as red fox. impossible.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

simpsons hands down!


----------

